

YouTube glitch allows music label giant to ‘hijack’ videos - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/technology/applications-and-development/123459184/youtube-glitch-allows-music-label-giant-%E2%80%98hijack-videos

======
Tunecrew
If his license to UMG for using the recording did not allow them to use it on
YouTube, I would file a DMCA or similar claim (not sure about the territorial
issue) against UMG for infringement.

This results in a different process than just a ContentID dispute.

